
Lock-free Sequence Locks - jsnell
http://pvk.ca/Blog/2015/01/13/lock-free-mutual-exclusion/
======
yshalabi
The cooperative technique is useful for achieving lock freedom. This technique
can be leveraged to build Software transactional memory:
[http://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s004460050028](http://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s004460050028)

